# Has anyone had a casting platform fall apart?



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a 3 year old front casting platform from a reputable manufacturer that had a weld fail on one of the legs. I went to step up onto it and took a digger, broke a rod and landed face first in the cold water. It was not my finest moment. 7.5 out of 10 on the dismount. When I got home I noticed that the damn platform was full of water. I flipped it over for the first time ever and noticed the aluminum deck had slag and and little pin holes where whoever welded it was using too much heat. 

I'm not hard on the platform. I'm not a huge guy, 180 lbs soaking wet. I wash everything with soap and water after every trip. I never tie the boat off with the platform either. I tried to search to see if I was the only one but the search on the forum blows goats. Google didn't turn up much either so it might just be a freak thing.

Anyway, pics of the carnage.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Call the reputable manufacturer and tell them. They should fix it for free.

Is that a Bluepoint? I have one, but never heard of them weliding an aluminum deck on top. Never had any problems with mine..


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> Call the reputable manufacturer and tell them.  They should fix it for free.
> 
> Is that a Bluepoint?  I have one, but never heard of them weliding an aluminum deck on top.  Never had any problems with mine..


I thought about calling, but I just don't have time to ship it and wait for repairs. It needs to be fixed before my buddies bachelor party fishing trip this weekend.

I hope this didn't come off as bad mouthing any builders. In fact I am happy with the product even with the given circumstances. The only reason for posting this was to see if this if this is an isolated incident or a common problem.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

that's pretty gnarly..definitely faulty welds.. id be interested to see if he is going to replace your rod as well? doesn't look like someone quite knows what they are doing. Bluepoints welds are much cleaner than said manufacturer.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Those are poor welds that splatter is a indication of to little shielding gas or contaminated material ie oxidation.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You need to contact the manufacturer and send them those pictures. That looks pretty bad and they should replace it for free, and if they are really concerned about their customers he will replace your rod. If you need it immediately then contact them first and see if they will over night you a replacement, if not see if they will pay for it to be fixed locally.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> You need to contact the manufacturer and send them those pictures. That looks pretty bad and they should replace it for free, and if they are really concerned about their customers he will replace your rod. If you need it immediately then contact them first and see if they will over night you a replacement, if not see if they will pay for it to be fixed locally.


I don't think that is going to happen...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Pin holes from anodizing? Never heard that one before or had it happen on stuff I've had done. And what does anodizing have to do with crappy welds? Strongarm doesn't seem to be building a strong reputation here.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> Pin holes from anodizing? Never heard that one before or had it happen on stuff I've had done. And what does anodizing have to do with crappy welds? Strongarm doesn't seem to be building a strong reputation here.


Not to mention the platform isn't anodized, nor does strongarm offer an anodized finish.

*Edit* I do not know if it's anodized or not. It has been brought to my attention it looks to be clear coat anodized. My frustration got the best of me and I talked out of my ass before verifying whether or not the platform is anodized.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

probably has a clear anodized finish but that would have nothing to do with a weld failing. That is the kind of customer service we all need to know about. I would be pissed.


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

The pipe looks anodized. The welds holding the platform on are extremely crappy and the leg shouldn't of broken, anodized or not. Most if not all towers are built out of anodized pipe, and the welds dont break because of it. I've seen alot of welds on said towers, and you rarely see pinholes like that.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Will be staying away from them thx for the heads up.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> probably has a clear anodized finish but that would have nothing to do with a weld failing.   That is the kind of customer service we all need to know about.    I would be pissed.


Perhaps you and buckwild are right about the clear finish anodizing. Either way, the whole tower has to be stripped and re welded. 

I should have taken pictures of the washers stacked in two of the rubber feet to make the legs all the same length.  


*I edited reply #8 to reflect that I am quite possibly wrong about the platform not being anodized.*


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Faulty welds plain and simple.

Give Bluepoint a call and get a quality platform. 

You might want to post on some other forums and warn folks of Stongarms Sh*tty customer service.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I think this has pretty much run its course. I spoke with someone whom I trusted to repair the platform. All four leg welds were brittle and falling apart. The top deck was only held on a few spots and the top tubing had burn holes, hence the water intrusion. All four legs and top deck have to be removed, old welds ground off and everything rewelded in order for it to be safe. While it's apart we decided to go ahead and replace one of the legs as it was about 3/8 inch too short. The washers in the rubber feet were keeping it level.


----------



## KeepingItSimple (Mar 20, 2011)

You mentioned the spacers in the rubber feet. When I bought mine (made by someone local, not strongarm) he told me that you want the washers there to keep the legs of the tube from digging through the rubber feet. Mine has washers in all four. So having rubber feet without washers is more concerning than having the washers in my mind. 

Alex V


----------



## KeepingItSimple (Mar 20, 2011)

You get to fix leg length discrepancies as well, of course.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> You mentioned the spacers in the rubber feet. When I bought mine (made by someone local, not strongarm) he told me that you want the washers there to keep the legs of the tube from digging through the rubber feet. Mine has washers in all four. So having rubber feet without washers is more concerning than having the washers in my mind.
> 
> Alex V


One washer Is cool, 4 washers is not so cool. 

Maybe I'm being nitpicky about the washers in the feet. The whole thing is just really annoying now that strongarm has more or less blown it off. What sucks is they make a good product but rather than own up to the 5th grade level welding job, he decided to try and make up a story about anodizing. Its insulting and rude. Even if what he says is true, who on earth would buy a product that he freely admits has pin holes the anodizing process? 

Fortunately for Strongarm I am not going to join other forums just bash what is most likely an isolated incident. 

I will be more than happy to put my money where my mouth is and ship it back to strongarm on my dime if they for any reason believe I am misrepresenting their platform.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Highly disappointed. Was looking at one of his products, guess now I'm not. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## aam5252 (Apr 17, 2013)

The weld on the underside of the platform was done with an aluminum spool MIG gun,  you can see the splatter.  Very amateur.  The weld on the post looks to be a TIG weld that had 0 penetration.  Find a new welding shop!

24yrs as a Sheet Metal Worker,  I've seen some bad welds.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The shop I use for aluminum welding has advised me not to repair the platform. It's just too far gone. The labor hours would be more than the platform is worth. Even though only one leg broke off, the other three legs all suffer from bad welds as does the top deck. It wasn't just one bad weld, the hole thing was botched. Maybe whoever was welding that day was hungover or had a fight with their girlfriend or something. Who knows. All I know is Strongarm products could not have cared less and resorted to making up lies about the anodizing eating holes in the aluminum and then blaming the work on someone else. I don't care who welded it, it has strongarms name on it, they should own the mistake.


----------



## aam5252 (Apr 17, 2013)

By the way, the aluminum pipe that is used for t-tops and towers, is anodized at the factory, it is delivered to the fabricator already anodized. That's why you have to paint the welds with the aluminum colored paint, or else the weld would oxidize and the pipe wouldn't.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

To think a Strongarm tiller was on my short list!

I'd hate to have the handle fall off in my hand due to faulty anodizing.. Horrible customer service IMHO...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> The shop I use for aluminum welding has advised me not to repair the platform. It's just too far gone. The labor hours would be more than the platform is worth. Even though only one leg broke off, the other three legs all suffer from bad welds as does the top deck. It wasn't just one bad weld, the hole thing was botched. Maybe whoever was welding that day was hungover or had a fight with their girlfriend or something. Who knows. All I know is Strongarm products could not have cared less and resorted to making up lies about the anodizing eating holes in the aluminum and then blaming the work on someone else. I don't care who welded it, it has strongarms name on it, they should own the mistake.



good luck Lupus...........


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> By the way,  the aluminum pipe that is used for t-tops and towers, is anodized at the factory,  it is delivered to the fabricator already anodized.  That's why you have to paint the welds with the aluminum colored paint,  or else the weld would oxidize and the pipe wouldn't.


Correct. I was wrong earlier.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> good luck Lupus...........


 I have one of your push pole caddys. It's an awesome product. 

I offered to pay return shipping to Strongarm. THis was his response.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

like i said goooood luck, the list is long..


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

what crappy customer service, and not to mention with a sarcastic, smartarse response from Bob Reeves......

Wow. Shame on him. 

I hope ol' Bob realizes what he did here.......


----------



## ChrisDoza (Dec 20, 2012)

he probably wants you to send it back so he can fix and resell it. and with an attitude and customer service like that, he'll be lucky to sell 1500 more products ever again.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Strongarm has enjoyed a strong following on this forum.  With little or no feedback from the company itself, the text exchanges and pictures shared by forum members painted a picture of a robust and innovative company listening and responding to the needs of their clients.

Needless to say, this thread, along with the owner's e-mail responses appears damning to say the least.  Any company can make a mistake or turn out an occasional "clam".  It's how you respond that sets you apart from the rest, and in most cases there is an opportunity to actually GAIN business with a quick follow up demonstrating concern and proven customer relations.     

So far, unless the owner offers up a response and a reasonable explanation, this appears to be a FAIL of epic proportions... 
Sad


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

I own one of their tiller extensions and thought it was pretty decent however after seeing this post and reading his replies I certainly wont be using anymore of his products  I have however gotten a chuckle out of your reply as saying you were happy with the product  how could you be happy with a piece of crap like that? its not rocket science what you have here is aluminum tubing bent and welded together the welds failed and the piece of shit fell apart theres nothing to be happy about   bob should just close up shop now cause with an attitude like his he obviously has no good business tact and is certainly setting himself up for failure....shame on you bob :-[


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think you should start another thread with the words "Strongarm Platform Fails" in the title so anyone searching will find out what a piece of crap they build and how they handle customer service.

He's lucky you didn't fall on the open pipe and rip open your leg...pretty good product liability lawsuit.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Guys you might want to be careful on how you describe said company. 

Also a weld should never break, if a weld is done properly the weld itself should be the strongest point.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Some of you guys who have been on the forum for a while know this isn't the first issue with strongarm. They used to be active on the forum, but IIRC they left because of too much criticism. It's a company I will definitely stay away from on my upcoming projects.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

It really is a shame it had to go down the way it did. I am a pretty reasonable dude as well as a fellow small business owner. One would think a fair deal could have been arranged. Unfortunately Strongarm Products decided it was better to lie in hopes I would go away rather than address the issue like a professional. I was even willing to purchase a new platform from Strongarm.

I have been informed that all products from Strongarm are covered against defects for, and these are Strongarm's words not mine "*the period of one fiscal year*''

When people start using words that they don't know the definition of, it's time to give up any hope of resolving the issue professionally.


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

I read this thread because I am in the market for a casting platform. Ironically, because I am in SoFla was going to purchase the Stongarm over some others. Needless to say, no more. Shoddy work, and even worse customer service. Perhaps this guy is doing so well at the moment that he can let this happen, but these issues will catch up to them in time.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

As has been mentioned before, this isn't the first instance of bad customer service from said company. People have been banned over openly debating about this company. Honestly, if you guys can keep it perfectly civil like you have been, I will let this puppy ride because I work in the marine industry and feel that bad service needs to be exposed just as much as all the good services on this site, but again please, stay civil


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

It makes me sad, I really liked that platform :-[


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

> It makes me sad, I really liked that platform  :-[



Get a new one that is tig welded all the way around. IMO wire feed aluminum welds dont belong on pipe work, even if underneath.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

ItsanotLupus ,

You are definitely a patient gentleman . That is a rare and much needed 
quality these days . I am appalled at the level of incompetence on display
in your story of the collapsed platform . I can't think of any other components
on a poling skiff that require absolute confidence in structural integrity than 
the very structures that stand between you and serious , crippling injury or
death . Strongarm also makes poling platforms . If one of those collapses and
puts someone in a wheelchair for life , will they proudly display the damaged
pieces as the second item broke in 1500 products sold ? I realize , now , that 
I have been taking the absolute reliability of my Bluepoint casting platform
and poling platforms too much for granted . Not to mention my Bluepoint
safety rail . The response which you posted from Strongarm made blood 
shoot out of my eyes !

By the way I showed your pictures of the collapsed platform to a professional
welder and he concurred with the critiques of the welds posted on this thread .


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

And while I'm thinking about it , what if a tiller extension failed while , say , you 
are running a creek at WOT . You've lost control of steering and throttle control
at the same inopportune moment . You must have reliable gear ! Thank you ,
Carbon Marine !


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> And while I'm thinking about it , what if a tiller extension failed while , say , you
> are running a creek at WOT . You've lost control of steering and throttle control
> at the same inopportune moment . You must have reliable gear ! Thank you ,
> Carbon Marine !


I was involved in a Law Suit at a dealer were I was the service manger. A 80w penn in a hard top rod holder, rod holder broke off at the weld and landed on someones head, the lady was injured severely. My dealer was named as a party to the suit along with X manufacture. It went on back and fourth for a while on if the dealer (us) who sold the X brand or the X brand them selves were liable. Case ended up being settled by all parties, our loss was was in the upper 10's thousands and X brand loss was as well. 

Faulty equipment can cause major life threatening injuries


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

This is not the first issue with a strong arm product.  This tiller extension bracket broke while I was tightening it to my motor's handle.  I contacted Bob and he said I could send it back and he would repair it but I decided to buy a new one from another manfacture.  I did attempt to repair it with JB Weld so that is the reason for the dark area on the weld.  Yes, I know rookie mistake on that.  I will not buy or recommend anything made by them.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I haven't dealt with Bob or them in about 6 months, and don't speak with him for other reasons. But I can tell you that is not common with his products. I have had plenty of his products with zero issues and wouldn't hesitate to do so again. There was a period of time where he was so backed up with orders that he had several local welding shops making his stuff to get back on track, and that could possibly be what caused this. I am surprised to his response, as a year ago, he would have had you taken care of quickly. But there's a reason why I no longer associate myself with him, and bitterness and bad attitude have a part in it. 

It sucks to see it going down this way, as I was really happy their products in the past, and were a very reputable company. I'm sure he'll come around, I assume maybe the added stress of the new shop getting to him.

I hope you get that worked out. 

On another note, I've seen plenty of other platforms from another very reputable manufacturer fall apart, but he's usually very good with taking care of issues.


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

great info! will not be ordering a grab bar.. ANYTIDE..you dont want to learn metal fab??


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> great info!  will not be ordering a grab bar.. ANYTIDE..you dont want to learn metal fab??


no........



i have a line of some basic grab bars that i will be adding to the product line.....no custom metal fab.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I have never owned a casting platform, probably never will.
Here's why: Look at that picture. See those 4 unstayed legs?
No gussets, no cross members, nothing to prevent side loads
or impact vibrations from causing the top of the platform
to move fore to aft or side to side. Those legs are acting as
levers, and over time will weaken the weld and cause it to fail.
Lack of lateral bracing, together with flex and vibration
causes metal fatigue which leads to failure.

Same logic applies to any type of supporting structure.
That's why bridges are inspected regulary, to find structural
damage before it collapses and kills people.
Basic engineering guys, not rocket science.  :-?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks humpty dumpty......












i mean MR. D


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I too would like to see things resolved. Unfortunately I think his mind is made up.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Anytime I've seen/heard of an issue, he has always gone out of his way to correct the issue if approached the right way (just like any dealer should). There have been a few customers that didn't approach the situation the right way and didn't get issues resolved. Then they come on here and whine about it (not saying you are). It seems like there is more to this story.... 

I have several products from Strongarm. None of which I have ever had issues with and have performed flawlessly. Being that the platform is 3 years old and looking at the welds, they were definitely made by an outside welder. All the products that come out of his new shop are done by top notch welders using correct materials and techniques.

Did you buy it new from Strongarm?


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Why should you have to Tip Toe around his dysfunctional personality? If the man cant resolve a quality issue with cold welds, made with a stick welder from harbor freight, he is either a thief or too stupid to be in the fabrication business.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

No. I am not the original purchaser.  The platform was purchased and installed prior to my buying the boat. Even though the platform was never used, I did not buy it. This was disclosed to Strongarm in the first email. I also clearly stated I was not looking for something for free. Rather than own the poor welding job Strongarm decided to make up a lie about the anodizing causing holes in the platform. I never tried mislead Strongarm and I will be more than happy to forward all correspondence. 

What it comes down to is this platform should have never made it out of his shop. It was never inspected and it is now a liability. Things slip through the cracks during busy times and I understand that. I guess I just expected Strongarm to take responsibility for the mistake and not lie or act like a child and tell me he will put it on display in his shop if I send it back. 

I would have paid for shipping and/or repairs if the offer had been made. It wasn't. I was lied to treated like chit. It is that simple. 

I will never deal with strongarm again nor will I do business with anyone who aligns themselves with Strongarm. Sadly this includes the manufacturer of my boat.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Why should you have to Tip Toe around his dysfunctional personality? If the man cant resolve a quality issue with cold welds, made with a stick welder from harbor freight.......


Exactly! If you hire an outside vendor to do work, especially for items that are expensive, then you should still inspect any work that was done prior to shipping. What really got me is the anodizing excuse, it's just bad business.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

1700+ views and climbing.....

This guy could have been a hero if he had only offered a free replacement platform and assured everyone that this was a rare incident and steps have been taken to make sure it won't happen again.

Instead, he saved himself $200 and now has a well earned reputation for being a not only a bad fabricator but a bad businessman.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> > Why should you have to Tip Toe around his dysfunctional personality? If the man cant resolve a quality issue with cold welds, made with a stick welder from harbor freight.......
> 
> 
> Exactly! If you hire an outside vendor to do work, especially for items that are expensive, then you should still inspect any work that was done prior to shipping. *What really got me is the anodizing excuse, it's just bad business*.


Exactly! I never would have disclosed who built the platform or any of my correspondence with Strongarm had I not been give that excuse. It was insulting.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

I can see both sides. 3 years and now you aren't the original owner. What's the guy supposed to do. 3 years in the salt is a long time


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> I can see both sides.  3 years and now you aren't the original owner.  What's the guy supposed to do. 3 years in the salt is a long time


We can start with not making up lies. That would have been been the first thing he could do. 

Secondly, three years in the salt is not a long time. Especially when the boat lives in the garage and only fishes a dozen or so times a year. People would NEVER buy a poling Platform or casting platform that has to be replaced every few years.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Lupus, How do you know the previous owner didn't bust it and have it re-welded? Are you going on his word and passing the buck? Could have flew off going down the road, had his buddy do a crap weld job now strong arm getting bent over.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Lupus, How do you know the previous owner didn't bust it and have it re-welded? Are you going on his word and passing the buck? Could have flew off going down the road, had his buddy do a crap weld job now strong arm getting bent over.


I believe they are more getting "bent over" regarding how the situation was handled...not over the platform itself.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > Lupus, How do you know the previous owner didn't bust it and have it re-welded? Are you going on his word and passing the buck? Could have flew off going down the road, had his buddy do a crap weld job now strong arm getting bent over.
> 
> 
> I believe they are more getting "bent over" regarding how the situation was handled...not over the platform itself.



exactly !


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Lupus, How do you know the previous owner didn't bust it and have it re-welded? Are you going on his word and passing the buck? Could have flew off going down the road, had his buddy do a crap weld job now strong arm getting bent over.


Come on guys, now you are all reaching. All Strongarm had to do was say something like "I'm sorry but it is out of the warranty phase" or "I'm sorry for your troubles, but since you are not the original owner...." Instead he chose to relay some excuses. 

Anyone in the business world knows that customer service is king. You can put out a crap product, many successful companies do, but as long as you stand behind your products, or more importantly your customers, then even someone who is unhappy with the product in question will not have ill will. On the other hand if you make up excuses, never return phone calls, are rude, and constantly miss your estimated deliveries, then even if you put out a great product you most likely won't last long.

There is a reason the company stopped posting here! They got tired of hearing complaints!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> Lupus, How do you know the previous owner didn't bust it and have it re-welded? Are you going on his word and passing the buck? Could have flew off going down the road, had his buddy do a crap weld job now strong arm getting bent over.


I considered this before contacting Strongarm. The only way for that to have happened would have been for Strongarm to ship the platform unassembled, as a kit or in individual pieces, and then the platform welded by someone else. 

All four legs were bad as was the entire top deck. The only part found on the platform that was done correctly, ie not with a spool gun, were the lean post tube threaded bungs.

Given that a spool gun is as much faster process, I'm sure what happened was they were cranking these things out in high numbers and TIG welding everything would have taken too long. Thus a bad platform slipped through the cracks. 

Normally this wouldn't be a big deal. I would just ship the thing back and have it repaired. If the builder decided it was too bad to repair, which it was, then work out a deal on a new platform. 

I never once asked, or otherwise expected, strongarm to do anything free of charge. 

Simple right?


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

a product is good based on its performance and how well it holds up, a company is only as good as its customer service and how well it covers their products. I was reading this post because I am looking to buy a platform, I thank you for the post, I at least know who I will not be buying from!


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

It's probably time for this thread to die.. but it sure would be nice if Bob from Strongarm would weigh in with some kind of response before it does.  He's clearly lost some business, and it's a shame.  Similar threads involving problems with builders and fabricators have passed through this website.  In most cases the owners responded and offered either their side of the story, a way to fix it.. or some other form of sincere concern.. and came away with renewed and increased respect.  I could cite specific examples.. but hopefully the point is made without having to do so.

Bottom line: I have Strongarm products on my boat.. seemingly well made with no problems.  I would just feel a whole lot better about using what I have, and the prospect of buying more if I felt like the company actually gave a crap about their customers by responsibly following up with issues like this.  If that does not happen, I too will avoid their products.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> It's probably time for this thread to die.. but it sure would be nice if Bob from Strongarm would weigh in with some kind of response before it does.  He's clearly lost some business, and it's a shame.  Similar threads involving problems with builders and fabricators have passed through this website.  In most cases the owners responded and offered either their side of the story, a way to fix it.. or some other form of sincere concern.. and came away with renewed and increased respect.  I could cite specific examples.. but hopefully the point is made without having to do so.
> 
> Bottom line: I have Strongarm products on my boat.. seemingly well made with no problems.  I would just feel a whole lot better about using what I have, and the prospect of buying more if I felt like the company actually gave a crap about their customers by responsibly following up with issues like this.  If that does not happen, I too will avoid their products.


Hes already expressed his distaste for this forum community long before this mishap. Pretty sure he made it clear that he was done here. So Surf, you may be waiting a while for the public response. Sounds like a great idea, but probably not going to happen..


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

I hear ya.. Like I said. Too bad.
It'll probably be Bluepoint for me next time.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

FWIW (if you have a Van Staal budget for a platform) I should recommend a carbon fiber platform from Carbon Marine. Large seadek'ed surface area, excellent tie-down hardware, light as a feather and fine craftsmanship. Joe, the owner, also personally delivers the thing to your door. I bought my push pole from him as well. Not cheap but you will get what you pay for.


----------



## last_flat (May 13, 2007)

It seems like a few people have an axe to grind with Bob at SA. My personal experience with him was above average. I bought a tiller ext., picked it up at his shop, which is really nice. He offered to wire the kill switch free of charge which he did. I'm even considering to buy an old canoe from him which he's fixed up. A positive all the way around for me!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> FWIW (if you have a Van Staal budget for a platform) I should recommend a carbon fiber platform from Carbon Marine. Large seadek'ed surface area, excellent tie-down hardware, light as a feather and fine craftsmanship. Joe, the owner, also personally delivers the thing to your door. I bought my push pole from him as well. Not cheap but you will get what you pay for.


Carbon Marine is in a league of their own. Beautiful product, awesome people. 

Add Anytide to the list of folks to deal with in confidence. I just took delivery of one of his push pole caddys, it's pretty bitchin.

As a fellow small business owner, I understand that things go wrong from time to time and sticking to policy is very important. 

There is one thing I have never done to a customer, and that one thing is lie to them...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> > good luck Lupus...........
> 
> 
> I have one of your push pole caddys. It's an awesome product.
> ...


I guess I did not know he actually made anything. I thought he just sold other peoples products. 

I could be wrong because I did not stay at a Holiday Inn last night.

Please correct me if you can confirm he constructs all of his products.


----------



## Brad_M (Mar 6, 2014)

Can I please see a picture of the tube that broke off the casting platform, the welded end that failed. I want to see if the aluminum ripped or the weld was that faulty. If so, you may have been better off sticking it together with JB Weld. 

Thanks!


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Drag, read the entire post. Up close pictures are included


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Like in page one!


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

My 2 cents for what it's worth... I have been in retail for over 10yrs...  In clothing not marine products but a customer experience is a customer experience no matter what you are selling.  There are a couple of things to point out here and I think it's a bit of a draw... 

The platform was obtained through purchase of the boat, supposedly the platform is 3 yrs old? 

There are not a lot of manufactures out there that offer a transferable warranty on goods sold. The reason is due to replacement costs which would drive up initial MSRP. Which I'm pretty sure everyone understands.  Looking for a free replacement or free repair on this is going to be a shot in the dark... At 3 years old and not the original purchaser, I can see strongarms stance on the issue. He is trying to make money, as it is a business and per-ammeters need to be set as to what their return/replacement policy is... As I believe it is already...   

However, the service that was given as described is not up to par for any customer facing industry. It should have been handled a bit differently. I think firecat hit the nail on the head as to what should have happened.  

Sorry to hear about what happened but I'd prob take this one as a learning and move on...  For everyone else, research before you buy products...  Is it all made in house or farmed out, what testing has been done etc...

Thanks for the insights.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I will post the original email if anyone wants proof I specifically said I was not asking for something for free.

As a fellow business owner, I thought I was doing the right thing by letting him know he had a bad platform out in service. I wouldn't want one of my products out there if I knew it didn't meet my quality control standards. It's not about warranty work, it's about standing behind your product. *Every* weld was bad. All four legs had welds that were brittle and falling apart. The entire top structure had pin holes from where the top deck was welded on that was causing to fill up full of water.

I didn't expect a new platform. I didn't ask for anything for free. I also didn't expect to be lied to about some anodizing causing holes in welds. The lie is what pissed me off, I didn't deserve to be treated like an idiot. 

I had every intention on buying another platform from Strongarm, not anymore. In fact, as soon as I get some free time I will be removing my poling platform and replacing it with something other than Strongarm. How do I know the same person who screwed up the casting platform didn't also weld the poling platform?


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Totally get it... The service was not up to par... 

If the platform was that bad off.... Why did you use it?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> Totally get it...  The service was not up to par...
> 
> If the platform was that bad off.... Why did you use it?


I didn't know it was bad until I took a digger off the platform when the leg fell off. 

I never took it off and inspected it. Before taking it out of the garage I would tighten the turn buckle and hit the road. When I got home, I would wash the boat, loosen the turn buckle, back it int the garage and close the door.

I'm also not a professional welder so I didn't recognize the problem until the leg fell off. It was only then I realized all the welds were bad. A professional welder took one look at it and sad "yep, I wouldn't stand on that if I were you." To me the welds were just ugly, I had no reason to believe they were dangerous.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

And to think Kreepa was banned for badmouthing strongarm...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

He was banned because he was the only one at that time...since then the crowd has grown exponentially.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I still have Kreepa on my friends list in memorium.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I believe he was banned cause he bad mouthed everyone... Not just one person... 

He popped up on a couple other forums too.. Doing the same thing...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

X2 Kreepa wasn't banned because of Strongarm alone.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ambien strikes again.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Kreepa is a very good guy, but expressed his thoughts freely and in a crude (there's a better word by I can't think of it) way. I still contact him from time to time and we had it out once before when we first got into a disagreement.
I was kind of taken back when I saw he was banned


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> Kreepa is a very good guy, but expressed his thoughts freely and in a crude (there's a better word by I can't think of it) way. I still contact him from time to time and we had it out once before when we first got into a disagreement.
> I was kind of taken back when I saw he was banned


He was blunt, to the point and rough around the edges but knows his stuff.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I think cut nailed it...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I still have Kreepa on my friends list in memorium.



amen.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

He wasn't crude, he was just plain rude. The day he called me and idiot because I like to build using marine ply and epoxy was the day I lost all respect for anything he said. He had one way he liked to do things, and if you were doing something he didn't like, or wasn't even familiar with, then you were wrong. 

Anyway, lets get back to bashing Strongarm ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> He wasn't crude, he was just plain rude. The day he called me and idiot because I like to build using marine ply and epoxy was the day I lost all respect for anything he said. He had one way he liked to do things, and if you were doing something he didn't like, or wasn't even familiar with, then you were wrong.


I completely agree, but everyone is entitled to their own opinion
Heck, the rest of the world laughs at our "plastic boats" and believes aluminum catamarans are where its at.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Anyway, lets get back to bashing Strongarm ;D


I'm watching you


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Rule #1 of retail; the customer is ALWAYS right.


----------

